# Advertising Rate Increase coming - Lock in lower rates today!



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2005)

MartialTalk will be raising it's rates for advertising and sponsorships on March 1st. 

 Beat the increase by signing up today.  As always, once you become a sponsor, you are locked into that rate, beating any future rate increases.  If in the future our rates drop below your current level, you'll be adjusted to the lower rate, and locked in there against future increases.

 Forum Sponsorships are $125 each, or 3 for $300 (A savings of $75)
 School Listings are $25 for a text card, and $60 for a graphic card.
 (All rates are annual)

 Existing Sponsors: 
   If you would like to add additional banners, now is the time to do it. You can sponsor as many additional forums at your current rate.


 If interested, please contact me by February 28th.

 Thank you,
 Bob


----------

